# Unique color on mustang mare--what would you call it?



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

Silver something with birdcatcher spots?? Her DNA results said she is Andalusian, Mangalarga and Selle Francais.

https://portland.craigslist.org/clc/grd/d/scio-2016-mustang-mare/6910554729.html


----------



## lexrucker (May 11, 2017)

She's a silver bay, but I wonder if she's got some appaloosa patterning going on because the black in her legs is so extremely faded. I know there are quite a few appys in that area.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

Where's she from?

Not the BLM, I know that! How do we know shes a mustang and not just a feral crossbreed?

Yes silver bay, she's got the classic silver legs and mane. Black fades to silver or chocolate, so I wouldn't expect to see any black on her legs.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Silver bay as said, that's what her test results say too. I shook my head at the leopard pattern but then looking at her again she does have characteristics (the pattern changes more then the color, it will cause striped hooves, white around the eye, mottled skin, etc). If you're curious I would go back and test her for leopard. It's not on that list but it is testable. https://www.vgl.ucdavis.edu/services/horse/AppaloosaWhiteSpotting.php

I wouldn't say it's not birdcatcher spots, but I think leopard is right..


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

That's a very nice looking mare. I would go look at her if i was horse shopping.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Filou said:


> Where's she from?
> 
> Not the BLM, I know that! How do we know shes a *mustang and not just a feral crossbreed?*
> 
> Yes silver bay, she's got the classic silver legs and mane. Black fades to silver or chocolate, so I wouldn't expect to see any black on her legs.


Aren't those basically the same thing?


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

Filou said:


> Where's she from?
> 
> Not the BLM, I know that! How do we know shes a mustang and not just a feral crossbreed?
> 
> Yes silver bay, she's got the classic silver legs and mane. Black fades to silver or chocolate, so I wouldn't expect to see any black on her legs.


From the ad--

Available for your consideration, coming three year old (non branded) Mustang Mare off of the WarmSprings Reservation. Gorgeous mare with potential galore. Very athletic, nice forward reach and has been known to clear 4' fences. Breed and Color DNA information in photos. Taped at 15 HH and growing. Ready to start your way.


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

I guess it could be appy all right. Interesting. And I agree, if I was looking for a horse to start then I would definitely check her out.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Yogiwick said:


> Aren't those basically the same thing?


Yes, feral crossbreed is pretty much my definition of a Mustang too. :smile:

Now if we wanted to get cute, there are Spanish Mustangs, BLM Mustangs, Kiger Mustangs, etc. That's why when I had my Mustang, I called him a BLM Mustang, because he WAS a BLM Mustang, and that was a little more specific than just any random feral horse. Sometimes people will call any random grade stock type horse a Mustang, whether it was born wild or not. My friend was like "are you sure he's a Mustang, maybe the guy that owned him just thought it sounded cool." I was like, "he's actually a Mustang, he has a BLM brand."


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Definitely I like her. I also like the "has been known to clear 4' fences" :rofl:


----------



## buckskinbaby (Aug 16, 2017)

Beautiful girl wow! Would love to see how she moves


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Yogiwick said:


> Definitely I like her. I also like the "has been known to clear 4' fences" :rofl:


LOL. Now that you mention it, yeah. "Has been known to clear four-foot fences ... when there is a good-looking stallion on the other side of the fence."

I agree, she's gorgeous.


----------

